# My 1st MP



## buckizard (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry, I did not take pictures.  I'm new and wanted to try simple first so went with MP recipe.  However, my over-eager self decided to spruce up the recipe.  I added some shea butter, coconut oil, and almond oil, and some EO, to the MP.  

It looked fine but when it was cooled and came out of the molds, there was a layer of 'mush', thin , on top of each bar.  It appeared to be my adds.  I scraped the mush off and ended with some decent bars.  

Tips? My guess is: adds not blended well enough or I added too much (my measurements were approx)

16 oz MP Clear Base
1-2 TB coconut oil
1-2 TB Shea butter
2 TB Almond Oil
20 drops EO (Lemmongrass)
Coloring (powdered mixed with some liquid glycerin)

Thanks in advance

PS: Going for base, EO, and colors only next batch


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 27, 2017)

My understanding - and I could be wrong - but M&P is about 50% soap and 50% glycerin. So I don't think you can add a lot of stuff - like bonus oils, glycerin, etc.


----------



## DianaPopova (Mar 16, 2017)

Add a pic , pls


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 16, 2017)

buckizard said:


> Sorry, I did not take pictures. I'm new and wanted to try simple first so went with MP recipe. However, my over-eager self decided to spruce up the recipe. I added some shea butter, coconut oil, and almond oil,  and some EO, to the MP.
> 
> It looked fine but when it was cooled and came out of the molds, there was a layer of 'mush', thin , on top of each bar. It appeared to be my adds. I scraped the mush off and ended with some decent bars.
> 
> ...


 
I have worked a lot with MP. MP bases have their own oils, and are not meant to add more. Personally I think you added too many oils, and shea and coconut oils can be heavy too. Maximum, I have experimented by adding less than 1 tablespoon of oil, per pound or you will loose the lather. You also added glycerin with your mica. You can add the mica directly to MP and it dissolves well without the addition of glycerin. The extra glycerin would also affect the soap base.

Not sure how much 20 drops of your fragrance is, but 1/2 oz per pound is what I use. 

Also, unless you bought a suspension base, anything you add to the soap will sink to the bottom, which might be why you had that problem. So your mush might be all those oils and glycerin that just sank.

What base brand did you use? They are not all the same.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 16, 2017)

DianaPopova said:


> Add a pic , pls


 
They said they didn't take any photos.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2017)

If you check the brand of m&p you are using it usually lists how much extra can be added in. As mentioned by SunRiseArts, it is a tiny amount. Dry additives can be added but not liquid or oils other than fragrance


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 26, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Not sure how much 20 drops of your fragrance is, but 1/2 oz per pound is what I use.



Here's a conversion table I find useful to convert drops to other volume measures:


> VOLUME CONVERSION TABLE
> 
> 20 drops      1 ml
> 40 drops      2 ml
> ...





SunRiseArts said:


> What base brand did you use? They are not all the same.


DITTO. You may be happier with your results if you get the Use Rate of various additives from the Manufacturer.


----------



## buckizard (Mar 26, 2017)

*Thanks gang!*

Much better results! I know I didn't post pics of my 1st (truly ugly) but here are 2 batches made since:












and a single I made for my daughter:





Thanks for the tips


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 1, 2017)

Those new batches are so colorful & look like they've been done by an experienced soap crafter! 

You can add goodies like coconut oil, shea butter and almond oil but keep it down to about 1 Tablespoon per pound of base. So if you'd added 1 teaspoon each it would've probably turned out fine, depending upon the brand of M&P soap base. Also, the amount of 20 drops of lemongrass EO may be fine because it's a potent EO.

Happy Soaping & looking forward to seeing more photos!


----------



## DianaPopova (Apr 14, 2017)

I like the colors, really !


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 14, 2017)

Great job!  On your last one, if I may suggest, use alcohol 90% like crazy before you pour the other color to avoid bubbles!  Love that butterfly mold!


----------

